# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  И снова Inter-Ethno-Fest “Lieder Express“ в Берлине!

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! Незаметно течет время. Казалось,  совсем недавно фестивалили на берлинской земле, а ведь уже почти год пролетел.  И ОПЯТЬ хочется... 
 Хочется показать берлинцам НАШУ культуру, а  форумчанам берлинские Рождественские базары и нарядный город, хочется соединить фестивальные тусовки, и профессиональное общение, хочется, чтобы каждый увез с собой частичку того ПРАЗДНИКА РОЖДЕСТВА, который начнется с 27 ноября.
*Просто  хочется собраться  всем вместе!*
  Поэтому мы  и открываем  эту тему. 

*С 25 ноября по 1 декабря 2009г. в Берлине 
будет проводиться Второй международный фестиваль «Песенный экспресс». 
 Inter-Ethno- Fest  “Lieder Express“* . 
*В программу включаются  песни и танцы народов мира, исполняемые: акапелла, под  живой аккомпанемент или под  минус, с подтанцовкой или без, стилизованно – осовремененные или классически- народные. Приветствуется композиционность номера, его театральность и зрелищность.* 

*Стоимость путевки (7 дней  проживание и приглашение) -350 евро. 
Для жителей Евросоюза-275 евро.* 
Цена может колебаться  в пределах 25-30 евро в любую сторону, в зависимости от экономической ситуации.
*Участие в программе  фестиваля бесплатно.* 

На фестиваль приглашаются не только участники концертов, но и их друзья, сочувствующие или те форумчане, кто хочет понять, ЧТО ТАКОЕ ФОРУМСКАЯ ТУСОВКА изнутри.

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!!
Как вы понимаете, что праздник-это прекрасно, но не менее прекрасно, сохранить этот праздник на долгие годы, а так же использовать данный материал с творческой пользой.
*Все дни фестиваля будет вестись видео съемка, на одном из концертов - профессиональная 3-х камерная с последующим созданием полноценного фильма*, который можно будет использовать как демо материал для потенциальных работодателей.

Вот видео с первого фестиваля:



Там же есть и полные выступления всех участников фестиваля.

Очень важное дополнение!!!
Мы понимаем, что денежные затраты на поездку, не для всех легкие, поэтому есть предложение: поискать и пригласить спонсоров, которые вам оплатят поездку, мы предоставляем официальные письма и даем им возможность заявить о себе в немецкой прессе и во время выступлений участников. Также можем пригласить их как членов вашей делегации с оплатой 400 евро за путевку. Да и наверное, многих из них заинтересует, увидеть красивую, европейскую Рождественскую сказку которая начнется в эти дни.

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот она какая Эта сказка!!!!





Жалко, что нельзя передать по интернету те ароматы, которые напоняют эти базары.... Мммммм....

----------


## Aski

Здорово! Когда-нибудь и я соберусь к вам в гости, очень хоцца!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина! А можно детей-танцоров привезти для участия? Или этот фестиваль только для взрослых? Очень-очень заинтересовал!!!! Видео Кострову отправляю завтра.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Alenajazz*,
Ален, мы ж с тобой говорили, конечно, можно. А видео уже давно ждем. :wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Mazaykina*,
 А можно поподробнее программу фестиваля? Как он проходит, в какой форме и так далее... Есть ли необходимость провести мастер-класс по современной хореографии? (направления: джаз, модерн, хип-хоп, акробатика в хореографии) Я могу провести этот мастер-класс. А видео дождетесь обязательно! :Aga:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Германия..Рождество..Ярмарки распродаж..
Глинтвейн..имбирные  пряники ..ЭЭхх! :Pivo:  :Vah:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А можно поподробнее программу фестиваля?


В начале октября будет. Сейчас еще решаются организационные вопросы.



> Есть ли необходимость провести мастер-класс по современной хореографии


Ален, было бы здорво! Я тоже этот вопрос прозондирую.



> Германия..Рождество


:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Juli

Марин, у меня вряд ли получится, хотя и хочется. Но все же спрошу, могу ли приехать с группой? Какую программу и сколько надо исполнять? Будет ли исполнение вживую или под минус (имею ввиду инструменты группы)? Почему целых 7 дней, разбросаны ли концерты или идут подряд (т.е. есть ли возможность всего на 3 дня приехать)? Вот пока... Ах, да, до какого числа надо подтвердить участие? )))))
ах, как было хорошо нам тогда... еще хочууууууу.....

----------


## Mazaykina

Юлечка, мы тебя и твою группу ВСЕГДА ждем, а именно-  с этно программой :wink:. Концерты будут скорей всего в пятницу- субботу- может в воскресенье, остальное - просто тусовки, встречи, прогулки. Так что можно приехать на выходные. Исполнение возможно и в живую, под минус и a'capella. Т.к. вам не надо делать приглашения, то участие можно подтвердить за столько дней, сколько даст гостиница. Это я узнаю после того, как встречусь с хозяином выбранной гостиницы. Пока еще вопрос открыт.

----------


## Juli

поняла, в конце октября наверное все точно решится. поехать хочется, хотя бы самой. но у меня на начало декабря запланированно очень очень серьезное событие, от которого многое зависит.

----------


## ГАРИК

*Mazaykina*, kiss

а я приеду, хоть на пару дней но заскочу.  :br:

----------


## ahmaria

Ой, Марина, так бы хотелось приехать, но у меня свой Фестиваль на это время запланирован.:frown:

*Добавлено через 31 секунду*
аватарка- блеск.  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> а я приеду, хоть на пару дней но заскочу.


Гарик, ЖДЕМ!!! Весь Берлин уже на ушах! :biggrin:



> но у меня свой Фестиваль на это время запланирован


Увы, Маш, ну ничего, какие наши годы? :wink: Еще будут и фестивали и встречи.

----------


## SAXjr

Блин, как же я хочу труба.... это просто трубец...

----------


## Juli

Гарик, я так понимаю, Берлин помнит, Берлин ждет)))))))))))

----------


## Mazaykina

*Внимание- внимание! Говорит Германия!*
Стараюсь шутить, хотя, очень грустно. Трудно начинать какое-то дело, когда нет первоначального капитала, нужных связей, а есть только голый энтузиазм и вера в людей....

О чем это я? О том, что если дал слово- то держи его, так нас учили в детстве, так стараюсь и сама поступать, хотя понимаю, что ситуации бывают разные, и измениться может все в одну минуту. НО!!! Есть ведь телефон, можно позвонить, сказать: так и так, обстоятельства изменились, кина не будет, кинщик спился... 

К чему это я? А вот к тому, что те люди, которые предложили мне проведение ЭТНО фестиваля с ПРЕДОСТАВЛЕНИЕМ сцены и взятием на себя РЕКЛАМЫ мероприятий- слиняли, пропали, испарились и все их воздушные замки (надо сказать, ОЧЕНЬ реально описываемые) рассыпались.  Ну ничего... Нас просто так голыми руками не возьмешь! 
Вы знаете, что  сейчас мы раскручиваем очень серьезный проект. Это онлайн портал для артистов разных направлений на разных языках, сайт находится в стадии доработки. Задача этого портала не просто создать базу артистов, а дать возможность им напрямую контактировать с потенциальными работодателями. 
Только в Германии насчитывается около 200 Event агенств, которым нужны интересные номера в любых жанрах. Но сегодня эти агенства не хотят брать «кота в мешке» имеется в виду демо записи, любительское видео. Им нужно воочию убедиться в том, что артисты, которых они приглашают стОят того, чтобы их включать в серьезные шоу-программы. Вот для этого мы  будем проводить регулярные  фестивали и приглашать  на концерты потенциальных  заказчиков. Ведь у нас уже есть большая база данных талантливых исполнителей разных жанров, которая с открытием сайта будет разрастаться и многие из них не против того, чтобы приехать и поработать здесь пару недель или месяц. 
Для примера: в  декабре, месяце  рождественских праздников устанавливается 140 сценических площадок в разных районах Берлина! Конечно, про этот год говорить нечего, уже все расписано, но на перспективу- очень даже реально. Главное, начать. 
Некоторые говорят: "Да, я могу приехать, но чтоб еще пару башлевых концертов отыграть".  Но пообещать оплату концертов я не могу. Вас здесь никто не знает, а чтобы продавать билеты на ваши выступления- нужно вложить большие деньги в рекламу. Да и цель-то у нас несколько другая. Наша задача – продать себя в уже ГОТОВЫЕ шоу-проекты , а для этого надо НАЧАТЬ говорить о нас, привлечь внимание тех, от кого зависят ангажементы, приглашая их на наши концерты.
Всвязи со сложившимися обстоятельствами есть предложение.
Сократить время пребывания в Берлине,  соответственно сокращается и цена путевки.  
Итого:  *стоимость 4-х дней с 26.11 по 30.11.09 - 270 евро:* 
-135 евро проживание
-75 евро приглашение
-60 евро банкет с арендой зала и аппаратуры (напитки не входят)
Концерт будет проводиться в ресторане на Александр Платц  (центр города)  с профессиональной видеосъемкой. 
* Программа состоит их 2-х отделений: 
1-	Этно- фолк 
2-	Современная поп музыка.*

Для участия в фестивальном концерте  и для знакомства с нашими артистами приглашаются музыкальные группы Берлина, играющие и поющие в разных направлениях. 
До 1 ноября будет точно известно, будет или нет еще один концерт, в г. Потсдаме. 
*Последний срок подачи заявки, которую можно скачать тут - 1 ноября 2009г.*

----------


## Витка

*Mazaykina*, Мариша, у меня не получается, сожалею!!!!

----------


## T.BOROVIK

ПРИ ЧЕМ ТУТ СОЛЬФЕДЖИО?! КАКОЕ "ШОУ" ПО ПРЕДАМЕТУ МОЕГО ПРИСТРАСТИЯ?! И КТО МНЕ ПОМОГ БЫ УСТРОИТЬ В ЛЮБОЙ ЧАСТИ МИРА ЭТО НАСТОЯЩЕЕ ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНОЕ И ПОДЕЗНОЕ ДЕЙСТВО??!
УБЕДИТЬ СМОГЛА БЫ! НО ЭТО НИКАК НЕ ВХОДИТ НИ В ПАРАМЕТРЫ, НИ В СИТУАЦИЮ ВАШЕГО "ШОУ"!!!!!!!
а висит перед глазами. зоть сбугай от этого призыва...
 и сбегу...

----------


## Mazaykina

> а висит перед глазами. зоть сбугай от этого призыва...
>  и сбегу...


Танечка, это объявление висит на главной странице форума, увы... я не могу его отключить персонально для вашего раздела Сольфеджио, уж извини... 
Мне хочется помочь хорошим музыкантам реализовать себя не только в своих городах и весях, но и в Европе. Все, что могу я для этого и делаю. Кто знает, может кто-то когда-то и спасибо скажет за все те затраты (уж не говорю материальные) а хотя бы временнЫе и моральные.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
И, будь добра, отключи КАПС. В интернете написание заглавными буквами считается криком. Я надеюсь, что не до такой степени тебя ДОСТАЛО наше объявление. :wink:

----------


## Айсидора

> Мне хочется помочь хорошим музыкантам реализовать себя не только в своих городах и весях, но и в Европе. Все, что могу я для этого и делаю. Кто знает, может кто-то когда-то и спасибо скажет за все те затраты (уж не говорю материальные) а хотя бы временнЫе и моральные


Марина! Хоть я и не музыкант, но очень хочется сказать тебе СПАСИБО!!!
Ты делаешь очень важное дело.  :Ok: Буду мечтать теперь о путешествии на Ваш фестиваль! :biggrin:Пусть неприятности обходят тебя, твой дом и твое доброе дело!!! :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина! Хоть я и не музыкант, но очень хочется сказать тебе СПАСИБО!!!
> Ты делаешь очень важное дело.


Олечка.... у меня просто нет слов... Надо же... такие слова написала... А Я ТЕБЯ СОВСЕМ НЕ ЗНАЮ!!!!
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ!!! У меня обязательно все получится, если не сейчас, то позже, главное не сидеть на месте и не обращать внимания на преграды.

----------


## Димитрий

> У меня обязательно все получится


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
без сомнения!

----------


## marina0setrova

*Mazaykina*,
 хорошее дело! В этом году буду ждать видео с фестиваля, уже очень интересно, что и как будет. Ну а в следующем году, глядишь, и у меня получиться лично на все посмотреть :smile:

----------


## Анолир

Я не совсем понимаю... Вернее, совсем НЕ понимаю...

Написано: "Вы знаете, что сейчас мы раскручиваем очень серьезный проект. Это онлайн портал для артистов разных направлений на разных языках, сайт находится в стадии доработки. Задача этого портала не просто создать базу артистов, а дать возможность им напрямую контактировать с потенциальными работодателями. Подробнее-"

А здесь - про фестиваль. А где портал, сайт...???

----------


## Mazaykina

> А где портал, сайт...?





> сайт находится в стадии доработки.


:smile:

----------


## maestro116

Марина, привет! Всем коллективом моего отдела Снимаем Шляпы! (Сидим всей толпой читаем) :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:  Это очень здорово, честь и хвала, на голом энтузиазме такое дело поднять!

----------


## Юран

*Меня возьмёте???*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Меня возьмёте???


А что-нибудь в народном стиле сможешь исполнить? :wink:
Исполнение мне понравилось!!!  :Ok:

----------


## diskengel

> Для участия в фестивальном концерте и для знакомства с нашими артистами приглашаются музыкальные группы Берлина, играющие и поющие в разных направлениях.
> До 1 ноября будет точно известно, будет или нет еще один концерт, в г. Потсдаме.


только Берлина?
как принять участие? 1-2 своих песен хватит? каковы условия?

----------


## Mazaykina

> как принять участие? 1-2 своих песен хватит? каковы условия?


Для начала скажите есть у вас демо? Пришлите мне на почту, пожалуйста.

----------


## lenchik 67

А какой возраст участников и вобще положение и тд.
Len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## Оксана5

Я оччень извиняюсь! А что входит в 35 евро! И 7 дней проживания? Я бы просто приехала, но надо подсчитать сколько это будет стоить-кризис....

----------


## мусяня

*Оксана5*,
ваш пост не понятен.личное мне-совсем не понятен.



> А что входит в 35 евро


:eek:



> И 7 дней проживания


:eek:
В теме на 2-й странице ВСЁ написано.Почитайте внимательней,плиз:smile:

----------


## Toamna

*Марина,* 
а для детей, поющих джаз, бывает какой нибудь фестиваль или конкурс в Берлине или в другом городе Германии?
Был бы рад получить устав - 

_Моя почта:_
lietut@gmail.com

_Наши выступления:_
http://lietutis.mylivepage.ru/file/index/

----------


## Juli

Марин, удачи вам с этим серьезным делом! вы такие молодцы, и у вас все будет офигенно! У меня точно подтвердилось, что я не смогу поехать. На эти числа выпала конференция в Москве, после чего в Словении сразу стартует серьезный проект. Мероприятий много, а я одна. Не успеваю :)

----------


## симакова

Марина,здравствуйте!Только вот узнала о фестивале.Очень бы хотелось попасть,но в этом году,похоже,не успеваю.Но теперь буду следить за событиями и готовиться!!!Спасибо Вам!Вы делаете хорошее дело!!!С уважением,Симакова Елена.
simsim-55@yandex.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие форумчане, хочу с прискорбием сообщить, что  Этно фестиваль не состоится.* 
Причин несколько- первая, это отсутствие у нас на форуме коллективов и исполнителей, которые поют народные песни, осовремененные, стилизованные  или классические, не имеет значения. А в поисках  по сети исполнителей такого направления я столкнулась с парадоксальной ситуацией.  Если коллектив востребованный - ему совершенно не нужен никакой фестиваль, они согласны приехать,  только чтобы заработать. Но если ты известен в себя в городе или области, совершенно не значит, что ты также популярен в Германии. На раскрутку понадобится немало финансов, которых на сегодня просто у нас нет. С другой стороны - начинающие исполнители, молодые певцы с воодушевлением приняли предложение, готовы приехать за свой счет, выступить бесплатно, НО!!! Мне в личку, и на почту присылают  материал, который совершенно не подходит к теме фестиваля!!! Многие считают, что исполнение шансона или русской современной поп музыки также интересно немецкой публике, как и в России. Увы... Русскоговорящая эмигрантская публика уже закормлена выступлениями приезжающих Звезд  настолько, что эти самые Звезды сокращают дни выступлений из-за нераспроданных билетов.  Может быть где-то в небольших городах и есть востребованность, но в Берлине (могу говорить только за него) сняты несколько  концертов, например Билана (это если говорить о поп музыке).
Доказательства
[IMG]http://*********org/31785.jpg[/IMG] 

*А цены вас не удивляют?*

[IMG]http://*********org/18473.jpg[/IMG]

Я это все сообщаю не для того, чтобы показать, как мы тут круты, а чтобы дать понять, что рынок тут перенасыщен и чтобы пробиться и занять свою нишу надо потратить и время и деньги. Если время бы еще нашлось. То с деньгами пока пролет. Нет людей, готовых вложить в этот проект какие-то финансы, потому что не видят перспективы... Увы... И знаете почему? И тут возникает вторая причина: банально и просто- нет живого исполнения... Я уже писала, что Европа по-большому счету не признает минусовки, ну может где-то в караоке барах,  маленьких ресторанчиках. Все остальное: концерты, фестивали - должен быть полноценный коллектив. Только за это они будут платить деньги.
  Кстати, о местных коллективах- я и этот вопрос проанализировала, думала собрать вместе наших ребят и месных исполнителей. Прослушала несколько берлинских групп, поющих и играющих в живую. 
Греческий фолк
Румынский фолк-рок
Немецкий фолк
Ирладский модерн - фолк
*Это только те, кто согласился выступить на фестивале бесплатно и для знакомства* *(для удовольствия -für Spass)*
Ничего не буду говорить- выводы сделайте сами... Я свои сделала.

----------

